# need FAA BFR while living in NZ



## winksmith (Feb 25, 2014)

i'm a US based FAA issued pilot living in NZ. I need a BFR for my FAA license to make it current so I can translate into CAA license. i've investigated finding an FAA examiner here and there's definitely no joy there. it'd still be cheaper to fly to AU to see an FAA designated examiner than it would be to fly to the states. does anyone know of an FAA rated person either here in NZ or in AU?


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

winksmith said:


> i'm a US based FAA issued pilot living in NZ. I need a BFR for my FAA license to make it current so I can translate into CAA license. i've investigated finding an FAA examiner here and there's definitely no joy there. it'd still be cheaper to fly to AU to see an FAA designated examiner than it would be to fly to the states. does anyone know of an FAA rated person either here in NZ or in AU?


I know a kiwi chap in our motorcycle club here in Wellington that's a pilot. There is no examiner in NZ and he does not know of one in AU. He goes back to the US for his BFR.


----------

